# Gravatar



## Phyrebrat (Aug 29, 2015)

Does anyone here use these?

I'd not heard of them until today - they're universally recognised avatars so that when you post on blogs, articles etc, your avatar remains the same and follows you. A bit like corporate branding.

@Jo Zebedee this may be beneficial to you 

pH


----------



## Juliana (Aug 29, 2015)

I have one. It was the only way I could see for putting a pic on my blog...


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 29, 2015)

They are nasty,
A source of vulnerabilities and a privacy tracking issue.

Just save your favourite avatar and upload it places where you want it. I disable Gravatar support on all sites that I maintain that can use them. It's a 3rd party feature and 3rd party features on web sites is ALWAYS a bad idea.


----------

